
Show HN: Stopwatch web app for embedding or full-screen display - hagg3n
https://github.com/haggen/stopwatch
======
hagg3n
Hi. I've been using Notion for all my paperwork and often times I wanted a
simple stopwatch for timing my activity. Unfortunately Notion doesn't
currently have anything like that but it embeds other URLs quite nicely, and
that's when it hit me; I could make something and embed it on my documents.

Fits well also for full-screen display, large or small.

